
Show HN: The cheapest investment platforms in the UK - Halimah
https://www.koody.co/investing/compare-funds-isa-charges
======
fiftyacorn
Nice site

I thought iweb were cheapest. Can't believe I ever used Hargreaves Lansdowne

Have you ever read monevator? It's good for this info too

~~~
Halimah
Thanks for the feedback!

Yes, I read Monevator a lot. I actually really like it. It has good content on
passive investing.

------
reallydontask
It would be good if there was sorting on the table. Current sorting is not
very useful

~~~
Halimah
Thanks for the feedback! I'm working in on it.

